# Any Idea to stop my cat scratching the wallpaper



## Furry Friend (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi there, We have 2 house cats they are lovely but the tabby one is destroying my wallpaper. I have scratch posts around the house, he copies our other cat but not in scratching the posts. I have tried different things without much success. He is very timid and does this at night when everyone is asleep. Does anyone have any tips which may help. Thanks so much hmy:


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Probably not what you want to hear, but the only solution we found to this was getting rid of the wallpaper.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Have you tried having his nails clipped ? Makes a huge difference when they are short as to what damage they can do


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

A good tip is to get some good cat-nip and rub it into his/her scatch post this should encourage them to use the post instead of the wallpaper........good luck.........Chris


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I was laughing at them the other day, but have you heard of soft paws? Gel covers for claws. Worth a look!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you could always try stick paws on the wallpaper where they scratch


----------



## BelleDeJour (Jul 25, 2011)

I was going to suggest the same as jenny, he will build a negative approach then to scratching the wall paper as they dont like sticky on their paws (so i have read ) that is as long as he is not cute enough to realise if he scratches else where he can find a non sticky spot! i would be sneaky and stick it there when he is not looking :wink: might be a good idea to stick them well past where he is scratching incase he just moves along a bit  but place the scratch post with catnip very near to where he normally likes to scratch. have you tried picking him up and moving him mid scratch to the post? this will be easier if its right by it good luck


----------



## Furry Friend (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions everyone. I have tried sprays and trimming his claws but he does it at night when no one is around. Also in different rooms though not as bad as my kitchen. I will try the cat nip on the scratching post and look for stick paws, I have just looked for gel claws too, will order them later, anything is worth a try. He is the shyest cat I have ever seen, so pretty though. Our other cat teaches him but has not mastered the scratching post yet. He has come along way in 6 months since we got him, he wants to play and will as long as one doesn't move then he runs. Hopefully he will catch on soon. Thank you again.


----------

